# show me Citizen Aqualands on alternative straps / bands / bracelets



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I love my Citizen JP2000-08e .. but I'm not 100% in love with the rubber strap... mostly because my wrist is big and I don't have very much excess and it is constantly popping out of the metal keepers if I flex my wrist at all.

I have consulted the google images and so far I'm sort of leaning towards shark mesh but I'm not 100% sold on that idea...

so If you have a Citizen Aqualand on an alternative strap, band..etc show what you've got.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

more ideas please


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi,

Great watch !!!

maybe worth trying an ISOfrane ?


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

My B741 with stock rubber strap was sitting in a drawer for over 12 years. Just recently had it repaired at the Citizen facility in Torrance Ca. After receiving it back in perfect working condition I found I didn't like the rubber strap very much. So I found a Citizen E760 with a stainless steel bracelet on Ebay. The E760 didn't run. But looked like the bracelet might fit my B741. $30 later I had it in my hand. The stainless strap fit great but the pins would not line up somehow. Went over to a local jewelry/watch store in town and they the stainless bracelet to fit just fine. Now it is my everyday watch.

E760:









My B741 with the new stainless bracelet from the E760:


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

On an isofrane 
Untitled by biglewie, on Flickr
Or mesh
Untitled by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

Here is my C023 on an Uncle Seiko bracelet.
Not a perfect fit but I like it.


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

cool on a Zulu 3 rings also ...


----------



## Combat Jump (May 8, 2008)

I think the Aqualand shows best on a Nato strap.


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

here is mine on a 2 pieces nylon strap.

i want to get an orange rubber strap for when I go in to the water and a more casual strap for everyday ware. the nylon one takes a long time to dry on the wrist. I'm not a big fan of metal bracelets on this watch


----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

Isofrane and Zulus


----------



## sonics (Sep 28, 2014)

What kind of springbars do you use on your aqualands? Desperately searching for springbars with big end tips. 

Gesendet von meinem VOG-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry, for rebirthing this thread, but I just discovered it, and I love the Aqualand.

I have two Aqualand I (and one analogic AII, and one duplex AIII, and one Aquamount ). One is my diving watch, and the other has never gotten wet.

The dry one wears a very uncommon strap, for this watch; but I wanted to emphasize de golden details.

A bitone bracelet (pairing with the case of the watch).










I hate the stiff original rubber (or whatever it is) strap.


The diving Aqualand wears always NATO. For a diving watch, these types of straps is a must, for the enhanced safety from losing the watch.

Its primary strap (because is very comfortable for using it with any kind of dive suit) is this extra-long Zulu strap.










When I want to wear the diving Aqualand in a more comfortable way, I use two other NATO/Zulu straps.

The shorter version of the previous one.










Or this extremely pliable (but thick) seatbelt, in black with grey details.











As you can see, from the scratches, my diving Aqualand has had a much tougher life than the dry one. But it's much older than the other. And, of course, underwater you have tougher objectives to accomplish.

You can see here the dry Aqualand, one of the few times when it has left the bracelet, for wearing a black silicone strap.


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

BJ2004-08E … I keep it on a NATO …


----------



## Citizenbart (6 mo ago)

Not so long ago I bought my first brand new JP2000. 
I think for the looks the factory strap is the best strap for that watch: firm and robust looking, just like the watch itself.








But for wearing it is a nightmare. I constantly shift between to holes. One is to tight and the next one makes is swing around my wrist. 
So I've been trying various straps out there on the internet. 
















This is a black alu strap. It looked okay on the watch but it feld anywhere near as robust as the watch So it was a no go.
















This I actually a Suunto strap for their series 9 or their D5. It is a silicone strap and it fits amazing. It also has the easy removable spring bars. This is the best strap for wearing so far and it looks good on the watch (my opinion ;-) Maybe I will also buy the black version of the strap.


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

023 on leather, A thinner band can really slim these down.


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

JP2007-17x on Sailcloth with a green stitch.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

Love that dial, I had the opportunity to see it on a Fugu over the weekend.


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice Ptolomeo74 !!!

May i ask you what is that rubber strap ?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Aquatap said:


> Very nice Ptolomeo74 !!!
> 
> May i ask you what is that rubber strap ?


 https://www.bonettocinturini.it/en/catalogue/adventure/55-mod-286-s

I replaced the buckle by the OEM one and I love it!


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Great ! thank you !


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

How about this one?



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

